# VG30DET... I wanta add another turbo!!!



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum,I have a VG30DET, I am building it for a boat, I am going to run an aftermarket ECU, but what I would like to know is can I add another turbo to it?( the same as the original one), I understand that theses turbos are bigger than what comes on the VG30DETT, being in a boat, I got a heap of room for manifolds etc, I know some people have added theses turbos to the DETT, but is the internals of the DET the same as the DETT? 

any info would be a great help 

thanks in advance 
Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

BUMP!!

any Ideas????

Dave


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The internals of the DET are not exactly the same as DETT because of the difference in design of both motors, but strength-wise both are pretty stout.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply,

I have heard that the bottom end is very good, in theses engines, I'd like to take all the original cast manifolds off, and make new ones to make it twin turbo using another turbo( the same as the one it comes with!, but I'm not sure what the compresion ratio is, or if it will be ok to do this, I will be using a haltech, or microtech computer to manage it


Regards
Dave


----------

